# What do I need to view x-mplayer2 video



## marinabear (Jan 11, 2009)

Running OS 10.4.11, I want to view a clip on a site that gives me the "you don't have the MIME application/x-mplayer2". Is that something I can download from somewhere?


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 11, 2009)

*Here*.

--J.D.


----------



## ora (Jan 11, 2009)

Try vlc from videolan.org , it plays 'most anything 

Ira


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 11, 2009)

LetMeGoogleThatForYou - sometimes useful when reminding someone to try Google first - doesn't always take you the right direction, especially if you get help using the wrong, or (in this case) incomplete search terms.

marinabear - looks like Doctor X thought you were looking for some kind of mplayer application, which isn't the case at all. You need the right plug-in setup for what you want to do.
Most Mac users find that downloading both *Flip4Mac* (the replacement for Windows Media Player allowing many videos to play through the QuickTime software), and *Perian* (which provides plug-ins for many other types of video files - usually gets you most videos that you will find on the internet.

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28842
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/30931


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 11, 2009)

DeltaMac said:


> marinabear - looks like Doctor X thought you were looking for some kind of mplayer application, which isn't the case at all. You need the right plug-in setup for what you want to do.



That is in one of the first few results.  Gives you links to the plugins and . . . EVERYTHING! 

--J.D.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 11, 2009)

I think we're running into the same problem as in the last thread where someone used that: different people get different results with the same Google search phrase!


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 11, 2009)

I blame the Communists.

--J.D.


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 11, 2009)

*DeltaMac* is correct. The OP's error message almost always means that the video is Windows Media. As such, the solution is almost always to download and install *Flip4Mac*.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 11, 2009)

Plus if you are getting this message from a site you never visited before and is a hacker or adult site *DON'T INSTALL*! This is a Trojan!

If you clicked install on this QuickTime plugin then download the DNSChanger Removal Tool and run it to get ride of the Trojan.

Then go to OpenDNS.com and start using their DNS service. It will block known phishing/virus/trojan hosting sites. They have a video showing you the benefits of using their free service. You then can block all the custom nasty sites on the net without installing any nanny software on your Mac.


----------



## riadsakhri (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks


----------

